# Broken feather maybe? Help!



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Our baby bird (now around 6 weeks old) was put in her own cage with her sister when she turned 4 or 5 weeks old. 
We noticed she was lighter yesterday morning, and today we were playing with her and she couldn't really fly. 
We noticed her balance was off as we checked her tail feathers.

This is what we saw. We think she might have damaged her (main) tail feather.

This is how she stands when she is on a perch or finger (this is finger)








This is her face, no discharge or anything like that 








This is what the tail looks like standing 























Please tell me what this might be.

She is feeling/looking a little bit better now. She can't fly well and it impairs her ability to eat & drink because she can't get to the bowl. It is messing up her balance.

Please help me. Thanks!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Her tail feather just look's bent in the picture. I don't think that is causing any balance issues she may seem to have. What do her droppings look like ? If she is having balance/perching issues you need to put food and water down low for her. Does she spend much time at the bottom of the cage, a lot of young bird's do. She look's healthy in the pictures and bird's will often perch like she is in the finger perching pic. As far as feeling light goes, can you weigh her ?


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Her tail feather just look's bent in the picture. I don't think that is causing any balance issues she may seem to have. What do her droppings look like ? If she is having balance/perching issues you need to put food and water down low for her. Does she spend much time at the bottom of the cage, a lot of young bird's do. She look's healthy in the pictures and bird's will often perch like she is in the finger perching pic. As far as feeling light goes, can you weigh her ?


Her droppings look normal like they usually are. We put food and water on the bottom of the cage for her. She likes being up high in the cage, but we took off all the high perched and only left some perches near the bottom of the cage since she is having balance issues, so she doesn't hurt herself up high. 
I can't weigh her right now (we don't have a gram scale)
But if we have time during the weekend we might be able to buy one. 
She is around 6 weeks old now.

So everything's fine, (unless other symptoms come up and we weigh her)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a nice scale awhile back for about $24 US and use a shoebox size plastic tub with lid to weigh my birds in. Invaluable tool for us bird owners, I highly recommend one, and wont be without anymore.

It's good her droppings look good, and young bird's do seem to have balance issues at times. She really doesn't have much of a tail yet, which can cause balance issues too. Keep an eye on her, and on this thread for hopefully more input from some of our more expert folk's...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Broken*

Windy City Parrot has scales for 19 dollars and they ship international if needed. Also Walmart type stores have gram scales in the kitchen dept. You might want to make a get to know you visit With an avian vet for a check up. Young birds are often in need of stronger legs this can just be growing up but could also need more calcium and other nutrients in diet, Check out the Diet section here on TB. your baby may need vitamins like Soluvite D by vetafarm and sold by lady gouldian finch. It would be good to be sure to support immune system with probiotics and Apple cider vinegar in drinking. Start a budgie first aid kit. Avitech sold by windy city parrot has a good line of products including sugar free probiotics, Which is important in case of fungal infections. Important to keep all seed dry and clean cage often. There are examples of first aid kits here on TB and windy city Parrot has a list of some of first aid products. Cornstarch and olive oil can be found in most kitchens. Provide some form of heat like heat only ceramic lamp with reflector. These can be found in pet stores in reptile section or on line also full spectrum lights for vitamin D absorption. Baby birds have a hard time maintaining body heat. for car trips We use portable Pet snuggles Sold on amazon. Put in microwave 5 min and stays warm for 8 hours+-. Check out Lindseys cutelittlebirdies aviary for diet suggestions as Well as here on TB
Welcome to you and your Lovely Budgie. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some young budgies do have balance problems for awhile during the period from about 6 weeks to 12 weeks old. The stance she's sitting in doesn't look abnormal, it's more of a "lazy" perch.

The tail feather looks as if it is bent. When she loses that feather during her molt and a new one grows in its place then all should be fine.

Jo Ann has offered you some very good suggestions.
I'd definitely start her on ACV as a natural pro-biotic and ensure she's getting enough calcium and Vitamin D

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/303321-importance-vitamin-d3.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/52926-long-but-informative-article-calcium-diet.html

I'd also recommend taking her to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up. It's important to establish a good relationship with an Avian Vet in case you need to call on him/her for assistance in the event of illness or injury in the future. Having a baseline for your budgie will help the vet with diagnosis and treatment plans should that time arise.*


----------



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the replies! 
I will do what you suggested


----------

